# Ferreting!!!



## ace5 (Nov 5, 2008)

Does any 1 on here WORK there ferrets or are they just pets to PLAY with?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

i work all my ferrets


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

My two fellas are just for play...no rabbits round here


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

i would never work our 2 boys but thats because i love rabbits too much


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> i would never work our 2 boys but thats because i love rabbits too much


i love rabbits with onions and bacon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

borderer said:


> i love rabbits with onions and bacon


hee hee hee,...........


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

hahaha...not


----------



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

hiya my hubby works 3 of our 5 ferrets!!!!!


----------



## austringer1302 (Jan 12, 2009)

Always have worked our ferrets with Hawks,after Rabbits


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

i work them


----------

